# New paper out of Colombia on Oophaga



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's a very interesting new read: PLOS ONE: Stream Noise, Hybridization, and Uncoupled Evolution of Call Traits in Two Lineages of Poison Frogs: Oophaga histrionica and Oophaga lehmanni


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks Adam


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice read, thanks for sharing.


----------

